# Testing My Nitrate And The Result : Fluorescent Pink



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I test my Nitrate and I get a nice fluorescent pink








I compare with my chart and it's off for every color...

Do that mean it's realy high?
help please


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Are you sure you followed the directions?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Are you sure you followed the directions?


yep ...
Meaby it's just because of the light behind me...

If I check with less light it look like 60... still high...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah fluorescent pink a new one for me.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Blackdude said:


> Are you sure you followed the directions?


yep ...
Meaby it's just because of the light behind me...

If I check with less light it look like 60... still high...








[/quote]

What brand test kit are we talking here?

I find its easiest to read the card, when you place a white piece of paper behind the test tube... Or hold the card horizontally behind the tube with light at your back. You can move the card back and forth until you find the best match in color.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

pink ?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

all the explanation :
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=190698


----------

